# Is DIRECTV2PC technically RVU?



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Is the DirecTV2PC application technically using RVU technology? The UI that comes over onto the PC looks just like the real DirecTV UI, just upscaled a little bit to fit the PC's display. So is this real working RVU technology in use today? If so, that's pretty cool.

What is RVU? Link: 
http://www.rvualliance.org/about_rvu

So couldn't TV manufacturers build an RVU client inside of them, and then you could theoretically hang that flat screen on the wall and have no set top box connected to it? The DVR could be in another room for all that matter, and you could use the TV's remote (or the receiver's remote via RF).


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

For question #1, AFAIK DirecTV2PC is NOT a RVU client. Yes the look and feel is the same as a HD DVR but that's the PC client presenting that, it's not coming from the HD DVR.

For question #2, yes that's the point of RVU, the server does all the presentation work and the client just does a bit for bit mapping on the display. So if the TV has the RVU client built into it then it should be able to acess the DirecTV media server that was demo'ed back earlier this year.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Ok, so theoretically DirecTV2PC could be updated to be an RVU client, and they could throw in access to live TV and guide features (of course you would need an available tuner - not locked doing a recording)...

The RVU technology seems like a pretty smart way to go.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

cypherx said:


> Ok, so theoretically DirecTV2PC could be updated to be an RVU client, and they could throw in access to live TV and guide features (of course you would need an available tuner - not locked doing a recording)...
> 
> The RVU technology seems like a pretty smart way to go.


Yes it could, but they would need to have a RVU server out in order to do that, and there isn't one available currently.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

cypherx said:


> Ok, so theoretically DirecTV2PC could be updated to be an RVU client, and they could throw in access to live TV and guide features (of course you would need an available tuner - not locked doing a recording)...
> 
> *The RVU technology seems like a pretty smart way to go.*


Well actually there's some controversy as to whether RVU is really the smartest or even fairest way to go on matters as the various RVU client manufacturers are still at the mercy of the programming providers like DirecTV who will still maintain control over the presentation and interactivity of the UI.

This is why as an alternative in the other direction the FCC may mandate a system called the "AllVid" Gateway through which all MSOs of both satellite and cable must provide as an option standard IP streams over the home network to clients built by individual manufacturers who may then design their own display UIs to present them and schemes to interact with them.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=176115&highlight=rvu


----------



## bleggett29 (Feb 2, 2008)

Not RVU related but DirecTV2PC related:

It is possible to customize the GUI of DirecTV2PC. The most simple is to change the background pic. The most difficult would be to change the font size of the displayed text. I had several screen caps of various modifications but the only one I can find is a simple background change from 2 years ago.
Other mods I've done were to increase the number of shows displayed in the playlist, move around the title, date, etc.. My favorite was upgrading the channel logos. Mostly upgrading the local channels to actual local logos.


----------



## swspjcd (May 22, 2007)

Sorry to revive and old topic, but I just wondered if anyone had heard of windows RVU software to access the HR34 remotely including live TV access. From what I've read, RVU is just another piece of DLNA which makes me think it's possible. Maybe, DTV can add it in the next Directv2PC version so I don't have to buy yet another TV, or even make a paid piece of software with RVU capabilities. I'm sure others would love to see a software solution.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

swspjcd said:


> Sorry to revive and old topic, but I just wondered if anyone had heard of windows RVU software to access the HR34 remotely including live TV access. From what I've read, RVU is just another piece of DLNA which makes me think it's possible. Maybe, DTV can add it in the next Directv2PC version so I don't have to buy yet another TV, or even make a paid piece of software with RVU capabilities. I'm sure others would love to see a software solution.


*NO!*


----------

